# strain for outdoor hawaii?



## hawaiian5 (Jul 12, 2011)

aloha everyone.been away for a long time and im back again. since my last post in here, i have grown quite a few strains here on the big island of hawaii. i do not smoke because i cannot. lol. nor do i sell. i know its weird but this is what im doing. IM LOOKING FOR A STRAIN FOR THE OUTDOORS THAT HAS AWSOME BAG APPEAL. dont care about potency as i do not smoke or sell, just looking for a awsome looking plant. my coworker and i compete, but he has a strain that just looks and smells awsome. totally covered with crystals grown outdoors using triple 16 nutes. we do it simple here. CAN ANYONE RECOMEND A STRAIN? my cureing is excellent, but i still dont get the looks. i end up giving everything i grow away. so im not here for the cash. thx for any help. aloha.


----------

